# Tarsus/tarsal banded geese in OH



## Carpn

Anyone seen many ? I haven't nor has anyone I know . Just asking cause I killed one yesterday that had a regular federal band on one leg and a red Tarsal band on the other ....banded in SD 2016 as a juvie


----------



## big ducks

Super cool, you don't see many tarsal leg bands, haven't seen one in 10 yrs. We killed a snow in Missouri that had one. Great trophy. Congrats.


----------



## ducky152000

We use to kill a few yellow Tarsus bands from Ontario Canada but haven't seen any in the last 8 or so years. Congrats!!


----------

